# Question re: Locked Thread



## lowkey13 (Feb 14, 2017)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Morrus (Feb 14, 2017)

My guess is [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] accidentally hit the lock checkbox when he replied.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry- probably _exactly _what happened.  Unlocked!


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 14, 2017)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Azurewraith (Feb 15, 2017)

Ha maybe we got fed up of all your polls and shut you down!

Nah your polls at are great I love watching them.


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Blue (Feb 17, 2017)

I can't speak for everyone, but I enjoy your polls [MENTION=6799753]lowkey13[/MENTION]


----------

